# The "Big" Black Scary Wolf.



## Brodi (Oct 30, 2016)

The beginning of Mysti's life and her age are a complete mystery. She was found running loose on a rancher's property with three little puppies. They were brought to a no-kill shelter were she sat for five months before I adopted her. 

I'd been volunteering at the shelter for a little over a year when she got brought in. Honestly, she looked like some form of Coyote or Wolf. Scruffy coat, wild eyes, unflinching stare, and this "wildness" about her that I can't explain. She was also eerily quiet the whole time she was there. No barking, whining, howling. Nothing. 

They had her listed as a "Border Collie mix" to make her more adoptable. It didn't work. People either walked right on by this jet black dog or gave her a wide eyed look and sort of scuttled away from her. 

I adopted her because she glued herself to me. It was strange. The very first time I took her out to one of the exercise yards she sniffed around a little and then climbed up onto the picnic table to sit beside me. She stayed that way for an hour. She ignored other people if I was there and would look so depressed if I took out a dog that wasn't her. 

The breeds we and other poeple have guessed are in her are: GSD, Dutch Shepherd, Husky, Chow, Akita, Hybrid of either wolf or coyote (don't believe this one) and Border Collie.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful! Love the big, floofy tail!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful girl! Looking forward to hearing more about her. How big is she? Kind of reminds me of a schipperke with a tail, but that's not a very common breed, so not sure if it's likely. Also that's a smaller breed. Whatever she is, she's pretty, could definitely have some GSD in her.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

sebrench said:


> Beautiful girl! Looking forward to hearing more about her. How big is she? Kind of reminds me of a schipperke with a tail, but that's not a very common breed, so not sure if it's likely. Also that's a smaller breed. Whatever she is, she's pretty, could definitely have some GSD in her.


I thought it looked like a schipperke too....


----------



## Brodi (Oct 30, 2016)

sebrench said:


> Beautiful girl! Looking forward to hearing more about her. How big is she? Kind of reminds me of a schipperke with a tail, but that's not a very common breed, so not sure if it's likely. Also that's a smaller breed. Whatever she is, she's pretty, could definitely have some GSD in her.


I don't know her height, but she weighs exactly 40lbs. She's sort of medium sized. 

I also noticed the Schipperke resemblance.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is a very beautiful girl who looks pretty happy. Way to spot your own home Misty!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Schipperke had a date with a norwegian elkhound? Are those dna tests any good, I would want to do one on that dog


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

It sounds like she did the choosing, and she chose you!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

She is pretty, and I also think there may be some Schipperke in the mix!


----------



## Brodi (Oct 30, 2016)

maxtmill said:


> She is pretty, and I also think there may be some Schipperke in the mix!


That could explain some of her aloofness and a "Why should I do that?" mindset when it comes to training.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She is quite nice! Congrats!
BDM


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Many believe the schipperke & groenendael stem from a distant relative. The groenendael is genetically the same dog as a Belgian Malinois.

She could potentially be a groenendael & husky mix, which would explain her tail & size, as many female huskies don't get very big.
Her personality seems to fit the two mixed together. 'Clingy' & aloof would be from the groenendael and "what's in it for me?" during training from the husky.


----------



## Brodi (Oct 30, 2016)

Saito said:


> Many believe the schipperke & groenendael stem from a distant relative. The groenendael is genetically the same dog as a Belgian Malinois.
> 
> She could potentially be a groenendael & husky mix, which would explain her tail & size, as many female huskies don't get very big.
> Her personality seems to fit the two mixed together. 'Clingy' & aloof would be from the groenendael and "what's in it for me?" during training from the husky.


I just googled Groenendael X Husky and several of the dogs looked just like her!:surprise:
That's interesting about the Mals being related, we have a TON of those around herr. I once got to interact with two Mal X brothers that came into the shelter. They were prime examples of why inexperienced people should stay far away from the breed. They were almost a year old and extremely mouthy and kept almost knocking me over (6"1, 200lbs).


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

Not just related, but literally the same dog. From when Belgium was trying to create their national herding dog. There is the Belgian Malinois, Belgian Tervuren, Belgian Laekenois, and the Groenendael. The names come from the cities the variations come from. It is only proper to call the Gronendael as the Belgian Sheepdog; none of the others get that alias.

A female of any of those four are capable of having a litter of pups that are of the four, meaning a Malinois could give birth to a Tervuren and such (though it is more common to get pups that are like the parents), as all four have the same DNA 100%.


----------

